# Walk in loft Rollers?



## Maine Fancier (May 7, 2013)

The subject kind of is my question. I see most roller info has kit boxes, and I understand it helps with kitting somehow. But does anyone use a regular walk-in loft for rollers, and does it cause you any problems?


----------



## asherba (Feb 1, 2014)

I would really like to know also if you can have a walk-in loft for rollers also. We have a long and cold winter here and I work, so during winter weekdays I wouldn't be able to let them out as it would be dark morning and night when I get home.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

I have seen roller lofts that had the kit boxes on one wall in a walk in loft, and breeding boxes and cock and hen pens of the other wall or cock and hen pens on each end of the loft. The kit birds were released through a door on the outer wall, and trapped back in through a trap on the outer wall. The kit birds were not allowed free run in the walk in section of the loft.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are a few pics of an enclosed kitbox that a guy with some "mad skills" just finished for a friend of mine in Montana.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Maine Fancier (May 7, 2013)

That is some incredible workmanship, great set up. Do you think your friend could get ahold of a set of plans?


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

That's an awesome loft...


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

The answer to your question is a walk in loft can be used with good results in roller pigeons. The most successful competitor in the history of "The World Cup" fly uses a walk in loft. In fact Heine Bijker is much against the use of kit boxes as a means of housing roller pigeons.
If you search for "World Cup Fly" or Heine Bijker you may find info that will be enlightening and helpful to you.
The loft posted by "bigislandrollers" is very nice.


----------

